# Bottles - Cork vs Cap vs ScrewOn



## bdavidh (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone have experience capping wine? I was going to try bottling small bottles (beer size) and capping them to use as samples for friends. Any problems, issues? Anybody have any ideas for obtaining green beer bottles?


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 6, 2004)

Green beer bottles? "Stake-out" the local pubs back door where they empty their glass would be the most economical. (let them know that you're in the dumpster first!)


----------



## Hippie (Jul 7, 2004)

I use alot of Heineken and St. Pauli Girl bottles. They just happen to be my favorite beers and they cap easily enough. The wine will age faster in them, so it is smart to bottle about 3 or 4 of them out of each batch to test the wine at about 3 month intervals.


----------



## masta (Jul 7, 2004)

Another option might be using the green Grolsch type beer bottles. I use them for bottling beer but I am sure they would work great for wine also.....no caps or corks needed! The rubber gasket can be purchasedfor replacing old ones.





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

Around here in A-B country (St. Louis), even admitting to seeing a green bottle could get you a knee-capping.


I have a difficult time getting bottles, there are very few suppliers, and none carry a small green bottle.


Although, I'm going to hit up a couple local winery/resturants for bottles next time I'm in their part of town.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 375ml green bottle, but it takes a cork. Would you like me to see if I can find some with a screw cap?


----------



## RoyalRed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have bought the grolsch type bottles new by the case and use them for both wine and beer. Especially good for whites as they are easily portable and quick to chill. Don't know how long they would keep though.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 9, 2004)

The wine should keep as long as the rubber seals are good.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd love you to see, but don't go to too much trouble as shipping seems to make your great prices a break even point for me. I'll try to hit up the locally wineries for pre-owned bottles. Thanks.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 9, 2004)

One other Q. If you use a cap, would a oxygen scavaging type be good or bad?


----------



## Hippie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good.


----------

